
PragerU Sues YouTube in Free-Speech Case - NN88
https://www.wsj.com/articles/prageru-sues-youtube-in-free-speech-case-1508811856
======
zimpenfish
> The nonprofit, known as PragerU, alleges that by limiting access to some of
> its videos without clear criteria YouTube is infringing on PragerU’s First
> Amendment rights.

I'm no 1FA scholar but how is this even slightly approaching 1FA? YouTube
isn't a Government entity. How is this not going to be tossed immediately by
the judge / court?

~~~
zimpenfish
(although, I suppose, if I were a cynical person, I might consider that filing
a clearly bogus lawsuit that'll get tossed in order to fuel a whole new line
of "the leftists hate us" flame fanning and fundraising was the whole point.)

------
NN88
full text: [http://archive.is/Z9ulm](http://archive.is/Z9ulm)

